# Neutering an Older Dog - Thoughts?



## 3Beasties (4 November 2014)

I'm just pondering really, nothing is decided and vet will obviously be consulted if/before taking it further but...

How old is too old to neuter a dog? We have a large Labrador who is roughly 6 or 7 years old. I'm not really sure why we didn't get him neutered (belongs to my parents really so ultimately not my decision!) but he still has his bits and knows how to use them!

There are no problems with him behaviour wise or anything apart from he will occasionally run off. Doesn't happen often at all now but obviously isn't ideal when he does!  Otherwise he's just a bouncy, giddy goofball that likes to clown about and is easily distracted which is what we love about him (well maybe not the easily distracted part!)!

Would neutering him now cause a change in his personality? Will it become harder to keep his weight stable? - he's a fatty! Would neutering him benefit him in anyway? 

My reasoning for considering getting him neutered are quite selfish on my part so I would only consider doing it if it wouldn't cause him any harm/distress/big personality change etc so any thought or opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## blackcob (4 November 2014)

This is something I've put a lot of research into recently due to changes in practice protocol where I work - basically we now consider castration on a case by case basis, not just a blanket recommendation to chop at six months. 

AFAIK... If he is specifically running off to find in-season bitches then it will help; if it's just a recall or hunting issue then it won't change anything. It can help with urine marking in the house. It won't 'calm him down' generally. Neither will it help with certain types of aggression or fear based behaviour (and in fact can make these worse). The jury is still out on the weight issue but this should not be a major factor in the decision as this can be controlled through diet. The larger the breed of dog, the later it should be performed due to the role of hormones in regulating growth and preventing certain orthopaedic conditions. 

The benefit for an older male dog is to prevent benign prostatic hyperplasia, a common condition in older intact dogs. It also reduces the small chance of testicular and prostate cancers. 

The benefits for spaying bitches are far greater.


----------



## 3Beasties (4 November 2014)

blackcob said:



			This is something I've put a lot of research into recently due to changes in practice protocol where I work - basically we now consider castration on a case by case basis, not just a blanket recommendation to chop at six months. 

AFAIK... If he is specifically running off to find in-season bitches then it will help; if it's just a recall or hunting issue then it won't change anything. It can help with urine marking in the house. It won't 'calm him down' generally.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure he is running off to find in-season bitches or not. Certainly he used to, and on a couple of occasions was found miles away! We upped the garden security after that and now he can't get out UNLESS he is absolutely determined which hasn't happened for a while, and then he doesn't go very far or for very long. 

I'd never though of urinating in the house as an issue that could be down to not being castrated but he isn't perfect in the house! Seems seasonal though, he's worse in Winter! Although a month or so ago he had a week where he was flooding the kitchen most nights but not a thing since so very odd.




			Neither will it help with certain types of aggression or fear based behaviour (and in fact can make these worse).
		
Click to expand...

Could it make fear aggression worse? He's never actually done anything but when on the lead can act aggressive towards other dogs. It's all noise really during which he will be backing away from the situation but if pushed I don't know what to do. We don't meet any/many dogs though (unless I take him out in the car somewhere new) so it's not something we are able to overcome very easily!





			The jury is still out on the weight issue but this should not be a major factor in the decision as this can be controlled through diet. The larger the breed of dog, the later it should be performed due to the role of hormones in regulating growth and preventing certain orthopaedic conditions. 

The benefit for an older male dog is to prevent benign prostatic hyperplasia, a common condition in older intact dogs. It also reduces the small chance of testicular and prostate cancers. 

The benefits for spaying bitches are far greater.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, nice to know that it could potentially benefit him health wise too.


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 November 2014)

A few years ago a friend of mine had 2 lab brothers, they were gundogs and as we all know the shooting fraternity like their males intact. One of the dogs was an absolute b***** from running away from home, dustbins,bitches anything basically, he was 8yrs old when they had him castrated and it did the trick, didnt affect his work either as he was still as keen and driven so i would say to the op its a winwin but discuss it with your vet as he knows the dog best.


----------



## deb_l222 (4 November 2014)

I've had two older dogs neutered, both were twelve years old when they were 'done', so to speak.   

They both came to me at that age so the jury was out at first re. neutering but the decision was taken out of my hands.  Benji developed a testicular tumour and Kiera got pyometra. 

Both of them had no issues with the anaesthetic whatsoever, never put on an ounce of extra weight and they didn't have a personality change overnight. 

Sadly because Kiera was neutered so late in life she has now developed a mammory tumour, which I've still got to decide whether to have removed or not (she's 14 now but still extremely active).


----------



## Bestdogdash (4 November 2014)

blackcob said:



			This is something I've put a lot of research into recently due to changes in practice protocol where I work - basically we now consider castration on a case by case basis, not just a blanket recommendation to chop at six months. 

AFAIK... If he is specifically running off to find in-season bitches then it will help; if it's just a recall or hunting issue then it won't change anything. It can help with urine marking in the house. It won't 'calm him down' generally. Neither will it help with certain types of aggression or fear based behaviour (and in fact can make these worse). The jury is still out on the weight issue but this should not be a major factor in the decision as this can be controlled through diet. The larger the breed of dog, the later it should be performed due to the role of hormones in regulating growth and preventing certain orthopaedic conditions. 

The benefit for an older male dog is to prevent benign prostatic hyperplasia, a common condition in older intact dogs. It also reduces the small chance of testicular and prostate cancers. 

The benefits for spaying bitches are far greater.
		
Click to expand...

Blackcob - can i just say that I found your answer exceptionally useful. Thank you.


----------



## CAYLA (5 November 2014)

I still advocate neuter in dogs as still think it beneficial to health and aiding owners stem some behavioural issues.

 I have however have always been of the opinion that waiting For growth plate closure is very important in the larger Breeds As mentioned due to the risks of bone cancers amongst others.
 And I think for me dealing with behavioural aspects of the subject on such a huge scale as well as the veterinary (health) aspects I have to say I have never seen any behaviour made worse or exasperated by neuter buy I have certainly witnessed improvement in behaviour post neuter in bitches and dogs but more so dogs. And as mentioned whilst castration won't calm a dog in regards to energy levels/lust for life but it does certainly calm " certain behaviours". Weight is an issue for certain owners as indeed post neuter can be commonly related to weight gain but reducing food is pretty much all it takes to restore balance which owners commonly struggle to do for some reason in the fear the dog is going hungry. The lead aggression you mention is actually one of the most common behaviours owners struggle with and seek help for in both entire and neutered animals. 

I think it's just about you deciding if it's necessary.


----------

